# Cutting Board = Pens



## Tom Smart (Jun 25, 2018)

I picked up an olive wood cutting board on our travels last week and cut it into pen blanks. It was approximately 11” x 7”. 





I got 14 pen blanks and some usable cutoffs.



 

Jr Statesman rollerball:



 



 

And a Mistral pen and pencil set.



 

I think I’ll get my money out of it.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 9


----------



## TimR (Jun 25, 2018)

Beautiful pens, and started out as a very nice cutting board. I’d have had a hard time cutting that board into blanks...but the pens sure turned out great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jun 25, 2018)

Now all I have to do is convince the guy with the cutting boards he wants to sell pens also....

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 25, 2018)

Very cool. I have a couple of those boards too. I haven't made a pen from it yet. But soon....


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 25, 2018)

I have picked up 5 olive wood cutting boards. Each time we go to tj max I beeline to that section. Lol

Great pens!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 26, 2018)

My store here quit carrying the damn things! I snagged 2-3 as they were closing them out apparently, because there has been none on the shelf here since.


----------



## Patrude (Jun 29, 2018)

Great way to get some very impressive olive wood


----------



## rdabpenman (Jun 30, 2018)

Nicely done. 

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

